# Spiel: Wer ist näher an der Zufallszahl?



## Sindbad1983 (17. Nov 2004)

Hi!

Ich möchte folgendes machen:

ein Spiel bei dem zwei Spieler jeweils eine Zahl eingeben. Dann eine Zufallszahl erzeugen und wer am nächsten dran war hat gewonnen.

wenn jetzt z.B. Spieler A: 40,0 
      und           Spieler B: 25,0 eingibt
      und    die Zufallszahl r ist zufällig 32,0 
 dann muss ich wohl die Differenzbeträge ausrechnen, oder? ist r-a oder r-b größer oder kleiner...
 ABER:
wie oben: 32-40 =-8   //ich möcht aber einen positiven Wert!
wie kann ich das machen?  ->   - und - ist + !
 also z.B.:  


```
if(a>r){  // also 40>32
 -d=r-a;  // damit es wieder + wird!
}
else{
d=r-a;
}
```


Oder gibt es sowas wie einen Absolutbetrag?
Ich hoff, ich hab das jetzt nicht zuuu umständlich beschrieben! :autsch: 

ciao,Tommy


----------



## Wildcard (17. Nov 2004)

Wer suchet der findet:


```
Math.abs();
```


----------



## Sindbad1983 (17. Nov 2004)

wie schaut das dann aus?


```
public float berechneD1(float a, float r){

d1=Math.abs(r-a); // Differenzbetrag zwischen Zahl a von Teilnehmer 1 und der Random-Zahl

return d1;

}
```

Oder verwendet man das anders? ???:L


----------



## Wildcard (17. Nov 2004)

passt schon


----------



## Sindbad1983 (17. Nov 2004)

ok ich habs..es läuft!



```
import java.io.*;
import java.lang.*;
import java.util.*;

public class Spiel{


	private double zahlA;
	private double zahlB;
	private double zufall;
	private double diff1;
	private double diff2;
	String s1="";
	String s2="";

	public Spiel(){

		BufferedReader br=new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(System.in));

		try{
		System.out.println("Spieler A:");
		s1= br.readLine();
		System.out.println("Spieler B:");
		s2= br.readLine();
		}
		catch(IOException ioe){}

		zahlA=Double.parseDouble(s1);
		zahlB=Double.parseDouble(s2);


		zufall=(Math.random()*5.0*2)+10;

		diff1=Math.abs(zufall-zahlA);
		diff2=Math.abs(zufall-zahlB);


		System.out.println("Die Zufallszahl ergibt:"+zufall);

		if(diff1<diff2){
			System.out.println("A ist Sieger");
		}
		else{
			System.out.println("B ist Sieger");
		}

	}


	public static void main(String [] args){
		Spiel test=new Spiel();
	}
}
```

Danke!
Gute Nacht!
ciao,Tommy


----------

